# Post-Daten an URL schicken



## jobu0101 (11. Aug 2007)

Hallo, habe eine kleine Frage, was das Versenden von Post-Daten angeht:

Wie macht man das?

Das Versenden von Get-Daten ist ja kein Problem, die kann man in die URL mit aufnehmen, zum Beispiel so:
http://beispiel.de/index.php?user=jobu0101
Hier hätte ich die Variable user mit dem Wert jobu0101 über die Get-Methode übermittel.
Wie funktioniert das ganze mit Post?


----------



## tuxedo (11. Aug 2007)

Geholfen hätte die Forumsuche. Weil vor 3 Wochen wusste ich das auch noch nicht. Aber dank der Forumsuche wusste ich fast binnen Sekunden bescheid.

Von daher: Nein, ich denke nicht! ;-)

- Alex


----------



## masta // thomas (11. Aug 2007)

Richtig, benutz mal die Suchfunktion.
Und der Poll ist noch weniger sinnvoll


----------

